

Kitchensurfing Rails/JavaScript Engineer - bbbisho

Key Responsibilities: 
Engineers at Kitchensurfing are responsible for discussing requirements and making estimations with our designers and product owners, pairing with other engineers to develop user facing functionality and the backend that supports it, then monitoring releases to production and responding to feedback on the work we have delivered.<p>Department &amp; Supervisor:
Reporting to our Director of Engineering as a member of our Product team.<p>Skills &amp; Qualifications: 
3 years of experience as a Software Engineer
Skills we seek out: Test driven development, pairing, refactoring, agile, extreme programming, object oriented programming
Experience with the technologies we use every day is important to us: Rails, SQL, HTTP, HTML, CSS, Javascript.<p>Company Overview: 
Kitchensurfing is a company that allows you to hire a chef to come cook in your home for you and your friends. We allow chefs in our marketplace the unique combination of direct access to the people they feed, a chance for extra income, and brand equity for themselves all while doing the thing that they truly love.<p>Location:
We work every day in the Kitchensurfing headquarters, located in the Gowanus neighborhood of Brooklyn.
======
bbbisho
If interested, please send your resume to brian@kitchensurfing.com

